# gender-mainstreaming , was ist das denn??



## technofreak (11 März 2003)

Die nachstehende URL geht nur mit Flash , warum weiß ich nicht, da ich selten so was "unbewegtes" gesehen habe  

http://www.gender-mainstreaming.net/

Was so alles von Steuergeldern finanziert wird, auch eine Form von ABM :holy: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## bahnrolli (11 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die nachstehende URL geht nur mit Flash , warum weiß ich nicht, da ich selten so was "unbewegtes" gesehen habe
> 
> http://www.gender-mainstreaming.net/
> 
> ...



Hallo tf

so richtig erfassen kann man das nur, wenn man wie ich aus den üblichen herrschenden körperlichen Normen rausfällt. Schon den Versuch, es darzustellen, halte ich für gut, denn hier in Deutschland stehen wir da absolut am Anfang. Nicht umsonst halte ich Architekten und Bauingenieure für die überflüssigsten Berufe hier in Deutschland... :wall: 

Regnerische Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2003)

Hier gibt es ein Mißverständnis: Ich bin nicht gegen das (was ich glaube aus der Seite herauslesen zu können ) 
sondern gegen die Art der Darstellung. Welcher "Otto Normalo" soll den das verstehen bzw. an wen soll denn das gerichtet sein? 
 Angefangen  von der völlig überflüssigen "denglischen" Überschrift: *Gender-mainstreaming*,
 den darauf folgenden gestelzten Erklärungen und dazu im Gegensatz die alberne Animation/Diashow 
Gruß
tf


----------



## bahnrolli (11 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es ein Mißverständnis: Ich bin nicht gegen das (was ich glaube aus der Seite herauslesen zu können )
> sondern gegen die Art der Darstellung. Welcher "Otto Normalo" soll den das verstehen bzw. an wen soll denn das gerichtet sein?
> Angefangen  von der völlig überflüssigen "denglischen" Überschrift: *Gender-mainstreaming*,
> den darauf folgenden gestelzten Erklärungen und dazu im Gegensatz die alberne Animation/Diashow
> ...



... um mal im Bild zu bleiben, es sind halt noch keine Meister vom Himmel gefallen... (oder doch???).

Sicherlich - über die Ausführung und die hochtrabende Bezeichnung ließe sich streiten -  man sollte diesen Leuten vielleicht mal die Benutzung der Gelben Seiten oder eines Wörterbuchs empfehlen. Aber nichtsdestoweniger ist es *angesprochen*, der nächste Schritt ist dann, daß es auch *verstanden* wird - aber die Leute wollen ja auch beschäftigt sein (Rom wurde ja schließlich auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut)...  

Regnerische Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2003)

bahnrolli schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nichtsdestoweniger ist es *angesprochen*, der nächste Schritt ist dann, daß es auch *verstanden* wird -


Und genau darauf richtet sich meine Kritik, mit solchen Veröffentlichungen vergrault man mehr die Leute,
 als sie für die Probleme zu interessieren und sensibilisieren und sind daher m.E kontraproduktiv  
Mal abgesehen davon, würde mich mal interessieren, was den Steuerzahler diese Internetpräsentation gekostet hat.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2003)

Mein Kollege brachte es auf den Punkt:
"Gender Mainstreaming" scheint die systematische Nutzung von gesundem Menschenverstand zu meinen.

Glückwunsch!
Erneut wurde ein weiteres Rad erfunden... :wall:


----------

